
Gene transfer on the fungal highway - ph0rque
http://www.ufz.de/index.php?en=36336&webc_pm=53%2F2016
======
gumby
This is fascinating work (IMHO).

As a side point it points to what I consider the major risk of products like
Roundup (glyphosate): as a side effect it breaks up the shallow subterranean
structure of fungal hyphae, bacteria etc that manage water percolation,
nutrition, soil replenishment etc. Glyphosate has been attacked as causing
cancer (I still doubt that) but it is probably very dangerous at the macro
level, where people aren't paying attention.

The real fix is robots doing the farming (weeding, pruning etc) instead of
humans and chemicals. Probably in my lifetime.

